# External USB Hard Drive Capability - WHEN ???



## SandiaMan (Aug 14, 2006)

I am anxious to have external USB hard drive capability on my 622 so I can archive some special programs for later viewing. WHEN is it going to happen? I thought it was going to happen this year. I hope Dish is going to come through on this.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The last they said on the Tech Chat was mid-year 2007. But...don't go aout and buy that hard drive just based on what they say cause it can always change.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

my budies use pocket dish for extened storage.... check ebay for some you can add upto 40 gigs to your 622 that way... plus you can watch what you download to the pocket dish elsewhere.. think mini dvr with rca's... 


Prove the tsr you know exactly what he is talking about when you call for tech support by following the T/S steps at dishnetwork.com - customer service- tech portal... there is nothing better than a well educated customer to aid in t/s'ing....


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

After you put a movie on the PD you can not put it back in the 622. You can play it directly from the PD however. The problem with the current PD models is that they do not support HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Later this year for true external HD storage ...
The kind that plays back on your ViP-622 DVR.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

James Long said:


> Later this year for true external HD storage ...
> The kind that plays back on your ViP-622 DVR.


We hope...


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

I forgot to mention these pocket dish have been modified-operate mostly as external storage.. we are currently looking at figuring away around the hdd size limit for the pd.. so the pd solution is out of the ? for most people sorry... now if you own your 622 and dont mind moding there are other means of increasing storage but i dont believe this can be discussed here... I believe most people just want a plug and play solution and it will arrive later this year....

ezra


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As I understand it, even if you install a larger hard drive the 622 software will use fixed size partitions for the "My Recordings" space so you gain nothing by this. I doubt many people would be interested in modifying a PocketDish as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just thinking out loud... and realizing we don't have USB external storage yet...

But, IF/WHEN Dish launches the Dishonline stuff through an enabled Ethernet port... I wonder if they have given any thought to supporting network-attached storage?

Its a more expensive option than USB... but I could see that having some uses, particularly for their corporate/bar customers who might want a larger/more reliable extended storage option.

Does anyone know what type of Ethernet port is on the ViP series? With prices coming down on ethernet hardware, I would assume it is at least 100Mbit capable... but was curious if it might be Gigabit Ethernet?

Most folks don't have internet beyond 10Mbit (yes I know some fibre folks do)... but 100Mbit ot Gigabit would play into the networkattached storage scenario I was thinking about.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

on a friends ( ahem..) gutted and reenginered 622 we were able to get 100 full duplex on the network adaptor... for what its worth...what did we use it for ... uh... not much just wanted to know how fast it could go.... said unit could also record more than 30 hrs of hd... it does now, however, rest in peace..


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Dish has promised upgrades many times in the past 10 years that wound up delayed to the next receiver, or never showed up at all.

That is one of the reasons that I am postponing a move to the 622.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm just hoping we don't see a repeat of the Firewire on the 921. I used to follow and be fairly excited about things dish was doing. Now I've become jaded. If they roll it, great. Until then, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes don't hold your breath, I just called Dish and asked about external USB storage.
The CSR was very nice and did check to see if it was available, but she came back on the line and said only for pocket Dish at the current time. John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps it is time to close this thread ... since it is in a support forum ... before the ranting gets too thick.

The answer from Dish Network is "Later this year". If anyone wants to question the truthfulness of their statement or otherwise complain please use the Dish HD forum.

Thanks!


----------

